# Saints Row IV...



## stuff_it (Jun 12, 2013)

soon....

In fact 23rd of August. 

http://www.geekosystem.com/saints-row-iv-trailer/


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 12, 2013)

i preordered

ik didn't love  SR3    but i did love 2  and 4 looks a blast  at the very least


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 12, 2013)

also gives a better reason for the madness


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 12, 2013)

saints row for me  is  one of the first good parody games which mess with the tropes of games

it's the "Airplane!"    of sandbox games


----------



## yield (Jun 12, 2013)

Saints Row - The Third was so bad.


----------



## Chz (Jun 12, 2013)

I didn't have quite the catchiness that 2 did, but it still beat the pants off GTAIV.


----------



## golightly (Jun 12, 2013)

I had Saints Row 2 on Steam for ages but it's one of the games that I haven't got round to installing yet.


----------



## Silva (Jun 15, 2013)

I've heard 2 on PC is a buggy mess.

I've barely finished 1 (boring GTA:SA clone, buggy as hell), finished 2 twice on xbox and Third four times on on PC.
4 seems to be taking all the absurdity to a new level, I'll buy it as soon as I have some extra cash.


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 15, 2013)

yield said:


> Saints Row - The Third was so bad.


 
Or as the Irish call it - Saints Row - The Turd


----------



## Sunray (Jun 19, 2013)

This game looks beyond absurd but one weapon is the Dubstep gun. 

Nearly makes me want to buy it all by itself.


----------



## Epona (Jun 25, 2013)

Sunray said:


> This game looks beyond absurd but one weapon is the Dubstep gun.
> 
> Nearly makes me want to buy it all by itself.


 
I recently joined a dubstep ska band - we drop the bass then bringitup bringitup bringitup bringitup...

Badoom-tish!

*I'll get my coat...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 23, 2013)

Played the first couple of hours of this. Well, maybe 4. I'm meant to be in bed 

Fucking brilliant.

It's all a bit Blade Runner and Mass Effect (Keith fucking David ) and a million other things besides.

It's too short though. Shorter than previous games. But it's so damned fun. Far better than 3 (which I've been playing the past few days in anticipation - anything would be better than 3 though - it's fun enough, but utterly pointless).

Get thee to your computers and play this game. Seriously. So. Much. Fun.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 23, 2013)

It just gets better and better.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 26, 2013)

No one else?


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 26, 2013)

started it, and not impressed sorry..... 3 weeks till GTA tho


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 26, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> started it, and not impressed sorry..... 3 weeks till GTA tho


 
How much did you play?

It's fucking brilliant.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 26, 2013)

my main PC ain't working

i recon it's gonna be fun  mut i'm hoping for more stuff going on in the streets.


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 26, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> How much did you play?
> 
> It's fucking brilliant.


 
long enough to find some massive alien monster truck thingy and shot loads of people etc


----------



## tommers (Aug 26, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> No one else?



Like the look of it but no cash....


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 26, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> long enough to find some massive alien monster truck thingy and shot loads of people etc


 
Some alien monster truck thingy... so precise


----------



## tommers (Aug 26, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> Some alien monster truck thingy... so precise



What? Is there more than one?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 27, 2013)

On the classical radio station, Zinyak - the alien evil baddie - reads Pride & Prejudice 

At one point, you're in a car with someone, and you're both singing to a song that comes on the radio, and Zinyak hacks in and starts singing it in an operatic style.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 27, 2013)

ok  this  is what  makes saints row it's own thing.

it took GTA mechanics   are did it's own thing with them.

it might feel just like small things  but  i think  the atmosphere it builds is   it's own payoff

even when it doesn't  work it is at least  still it's own brand


i would  love  to see  some more   of  number two mixed in.     the problem of a base line of ridiculousness  is     it  takes power away from  the impact.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 27, 2013)

also thank god no cousins phone calls

your couz plus going on dates killed gta4

what i assume was measn to be immersive turned out to be a chore

plus i  found it made rampaging  way to punitive


----------



## Silva (Aug 28, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> No one else?


 
When it's cheaper, certainly. But right now, can't afford it, no matter how good it seems to be.


----------



## mauvais (Aug 30, 2013)

It's a very odd game, IMO. Feels far more like alien-themed DLC for SR3.

According to the game, I'm 50% complete. I don't know if this includes all the collectibles etc - I've done a lot. So far, there's been about three unique, real missions. Two of those were in the intro. All the rest have been mission umbrellas over the other activities, like mayhem challenges etc, in the name of bringing it all down.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 30, 2013)

mauvais said:


> It's a very odd game, IMO. Feels far more like alien-themed DLC for SR3.
> 
> According to the game, I'm 50% complete. I don't know if this includes all the collectibles etc - I've done a lot. So far, there's been about three unique, real missions. Two of those were in the intro. All the rest have been mission umbrellas over the other activities, like mayhem challenges etc, in the name of bringing it all down.


 

The side missions (well, the ones that aren't loyalty missions) are geared around taking you through the 'activities' like insurance fraud etc. Basically they are filler to give you cool toys and to give you a structured way to go through the activities if you want. The main missions almost never end up having anything to do with activities though. Have you got to the part where you're rescuing your friends from other simulations yet? Is your ship full of people again? The missions where you do that are varied, and the loyalty missions that come after them are as well. Asha's was a great piss take on Metal Gear Solid. I've only got as far as getting the mission to go and rescue Gatt, so I'm not done yet. I think it says I've completed something like 67% of the game (and have hacked 80+% of the simulation).


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 30, 2013)

i think  it felt it needed to distinguish itself from gta

and it has


it may not be perfect  and  there are elements of  SR2   i miss  but i can't hate this


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 30, 2013)

If you do the activities via the side missions it can feel repetitive, but I've stumbled across enough of them that I've done as and when I wanted that sometimes I only have one or two to do for a side mission. 

There are tips and tricks to getting gold on some of them very, very easily.

For insurance fraud, jump up in the air, slump while you're high up, and you can basically cartwheel around the whole map and hit gold in no time.

For on foot mayhem, get the tornado upgrade to sprint, and then just run around the area (preferably along the sidewalks) and all those lovely fences etc. that you whip up behind you crank up your total to gold in seconds.

For TK mayhem, just pick up one of the ball things, and hold it out in front of you while you do the same.

The lightning upgrade for telekinesis is very useful for the fight club things - pick up the people and chuck them at other people, although I absolutely hate that activity and am yet to get gold. I've got gold in everything else now I think though.

As ever, I find the carjacking thing boring as hell, and one of the 'easy' rated Blazin' challenges is a cunt - the one at the airport - I keep getting lost.

I think it's probably a better game if you get a lot of the references. As a staunch Mass Effect trilogy fan, it's no surprise I think this game is amazing. Half of it is ripped directly from Mass Effect, and that's even before you consider Keith David. That said, there are no doubt many, many references I'm missing completely, but I still love the game.

One of the moustaches you can pick is called 'The Detective.' Am considering recreating Suchet's Poirot and seeing how he handles being leader of the Saints


----------



## mauvais (Aug 30, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> The side missions (well, the ones that aren't loyalty missions) are geared around taking you through the 'activities' like insurance fraud etc. Basically they are filler to give you cool toys and to give you a structured way to go through the activities if you want. The main missions almost never end up having anything to do with activities though. Have you got to the part where you're rescuing your friends from other simulations yet? Is your ship full of people again? The missions where you do that are varied, and the loyalty missions that come after them are as well. Asha's was a great piss take on Metal Gear Solid. I've only got as far as getting the mission to go and rescue Gatt, so I'm not done yet. I think it says I've completed something like 67% of the game (and have hacked 80+% of the simulation).


Maybe it's just what I've prioritised so far - I'm up to the bit involving Matt Miller, and yeah, done lots of side quests. However looking back through the log and perhaps mis-remembering, a lot of the missions were essentially training.


----------



## Epona (Aug 31, 2013)

It looks really good, but I'm as poor as a church mouse, so as with most any other game, I'll look into it when it is on sale at a very reduced price. The price point of new releases is simply too high for my wallet, with bills and food and everything else, there's little left over so a full price game seems like a serious investment.


----------



## moon (Jul 30, 2015)

I should have this by the weekend, fingers crossed


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 30, 2015)

It's a lot of fun. Once you've played it, you'll be really frustrated that you can't fly in other games.


----------

